# CAD, AUD, UJ



## money tree (11 May 2006)

It is my view that the USD bears are growling a little too loud and a little too late.

USDCAD has found support @ 1.10 (Im long from 1.1010)
USDJPY (UJ) has also found support @ 110 (Im long from 110.58)
AUDUSD cannot break resistance @ 77.4 (Im short from 7728)

my stops are set at technical levels. I trade on 30min charts.


----------



## wavepicker (11 May 2006)

money tree said:
			
		

> It is my view that the USD bears are growling a little too loud and a little too late.
> 
> USDCAD has found support @ 1.10 (Im long from 1.1010)
> USDJPY (UJ) has also found support @ 110 (Im long from 110.58)
> ...





Totally agree with your outlook moneytree


----------



## money tree (15 May 2006)

ka-ching!   

AUD 7617 +111
UJ 110.42 -16
CAD 1.1160 +150


----------



## wayneL (15 May 2006)

It will retrace along with metals/oil.

Chicken or the egg? which is driving which?


----------



## money tree (18 May 2006)

update:

AUD 7577 +151
UJ 111.24 +114
CAD 1.1154 +144


----------



## money tree (22 May 2006)

update:

CAD 1252 +242
UJ 112.40 +182
AUD 7511 +217


----------

